# Thoughts or ideas from those spending Thanksgiving alone.



## CindyLouWho (Nov 21, 2017)

For those of you spending Thanksgiving alone, do you usually go out to eat or cook at home so you have some leftovers?


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 21, 2017)

*I am not alone but when or if that time comes I would go to my church as they do a dinner for all who have no one to spend the day with.  It is a Unitarian Church and the combine with the Synagogue across the street..  One year at my church and the next at the synagogue*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm alone whether I go out or stay home, LOL!!!

I enjoy staying  home and cooking on holidays.  I like the activity, the family recipes, the smells, the steam on the windows, washing the dishes, the snacking, etc...

I can't think of anything worse, for me, than the forced socialization involved in going to a community dinner.

I went out years ago on a couple of major holidays, it was depressing to come home to a cold kitchen and an empty refrigerator.

No matter what your circumstances or how you choose to celebrate have a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Pappy (Nov 21, 2017)

The wife and I are going out to eat. Reservations at 1:00.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 21, 2017)

CindyLouWho said:


> For those of you spending Thanksgiving alone, do you usually go out to eat or cook at home so you have some leftovers?



Hi Cindy,

I spend some holidays alone, and don't mind it as much as when I was first on my own, about 20 years ago, lol!

But sometimes I will except a friends invitation, or maybe the Senior Center's Turkey Day.  I am getting to where even if I'm alone, I do something a little special for myself.  I probably wouldn't cook as I get tired of doing that for myself the rest of the year  I try to eat right, and cook balanced meals, so on a holiday, I may order a pizza, or Chinese food.  And ALWAYS watch a Christmas movie


----------



## 911 (Nov 21, 2017)

Pappy said:


> The wife and I are going out to eat. Reservations at 1:00.



Pappy>>>Where do you live in Florida? I am kind of interested in going south for the winter. Do they allow former cops there where you are? That’s not meant to be a dumb question. I looked at one park down there just this past summer and when the park manager found out that I was a former State Cop, he asked me if I ever arrested and put away some pretty bad people. When I told him that I did, he said that he would prefer if I kept looking because he thinks when the bad guys get out they will come looking for me and then everyone there would be in harm’s way. I thought he was kidding, but found out that he was serious.


----------

